# Best fonts (.APK) "no root" i9500 / i9505 super easy /kitkat/roboto/helvetica



## dacol87 (Nov 27, 2013)

*Best fonts (.APK) "no root" i9500 / i9505 super easy /kitkat/roboto/helvetica*

*BEST FONTS FOR GALAXY S4 I9500/I9505 NO ROOT NEEDED (APK).*


1.- DOWNLOAD THE .RAR FILE ATTACHED IN THIS POST BELOW.

2.- COPY THE FILE TO YOUR PHONE OR SDCARD.

3.- LOCATE THE FILE USING A FILE EXPLORER.

4.- EXTRACT THE .RAR FILE USING A FILE EXPLORER _(ES FILE MANAGER FROM PLAYSTORE RECOMMENDED)_

5.- SELECT AND INSTALL THE APK FOR THE FONT YOU WANT.

6.- GO TO SETTINGS/CHANGE FONT MENU (IT SHOULD APPEAR THE FONT INSTALLED).

6.- APPLY THE FONT AND ENJOY THE BEST FONTS FOR I9500/I9505.

_TESTED WORKING IN I9500 USING CRASHROM V12, BUT SHOULD WORK ON ANY TOUCHWIZ BASED ROM OR STOCK WITH ANDROID 4.2 OR 4.3 WITH OR WITHOUT ROOT.

*I RECOMMEND HelveticaNueue, PERSONALLY I THINK IS THE BEST FONT.*

IT SHOULD WORK ON OTHER DEVICES USING TOUCHWIZ BASED ROMS WITH ANDROID 4.2 OR 4.3, BUT I'M NOT SURE, SO IF IT WORKS POST IT DOWN BELLOW.

FONTS ADDED:

*- Helvetica Nueue
- Helvetica Nueue Condensed No. 57
- Arial Narrow
- Franklin Gothic Medium Condensed
- Roboto Condensed
- Roboto Condensed Bold
- Roboto Condensed (new font from kitkat 4.4)
- Swiss Condensed Light
- Swiss Condensed
- Swiss Condensed Bold
- Univers Condensed
- Helvetica S Regular
- Roboto Thin
- Roboto Light*

SHALL BE POSTING MORE FONTS SOON... WAIT FOR THEM, BUT THESE ARE MY TOP FAVORITES._

IF YOU WANT ANY OTHER FONT POST IT DOWN BELLOW AND I'LL UPLOAD IT.

CHEERS


----------



## Foxoid (Dec 16, 2013)

*Thank you*



dacol87 said:


> *BEST FONTS FOR GALAXY S4 I9500/I9505 NO ROOT NEEDED (APK).*
> 
> 
> 1.- DOWNLOAD THE .RAR FILE ATTACHED IN THIS POST BELOW.
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank you so much for this :good:
I was searching for this for a very long time without success for the last couple of days :crying:
My device is GT-I9300 and I upgraded to 4.3 and since then was missing my old fonts.
I would really appreciate if you could PLEASE create "Helvetica S" and "Robot Light" as well.

Thanks again and I shall keep following this thread :laugh:


----------



## mjscatbagan (Dec 24, 2013)

could you pls upload a roboto-light and roboto-thin version?


----------



## dacol87 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Glad it worked for you!!!*



Foxoid said:


> Thank you so much for this :good:
> I was searching for this for a very long time without success for the last couple of days :crying:
> My device is GT-I9300 and I upgraded to 4.3 and since then was missing my old fonts.
> I would really appreciate if you could PLEASE create "Helvetica S" and "Robot Light" as well.
> ...

Click to collapse



Done!!, Glad it worked form you..
I shall keep adding more fonts.


----------



## dacol87 (Dec 26, 2013)

*Done!!!*



mjscatbagan said:


> could you pls upload a roboto-light and roboto-thin version?

Click to collapse



Done check post 1!!!


----------



## Peacekeeper888 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Build apk of personal fav font*

The thing about fonts is we will always want a new one or switch between a few choices and they must be varies among users. Imho, it's better for us to build our own favorite apk font. The old apks seemed no longer works on 4.3. Can you give us a clue how to make it  usable. Kindly skip  the decompile/modying parts and get straight to the part of rebuild it (recompile and sign). Thanks a ton in advance and pardon the languange.


----------



## Peacekeeper888 (Jan 18, 2014)

*Use ifont on 4.3*

No longer need apk, use ifont instead. Mine, version 3.6.1,  not from the market. I recall installing one from playstore and it didn't work. With this all you need is place your ttf in ifont/custom. Let the app does its magic.


----------



## whiskeytango (Feb 3, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks. This is the only Roboto fonts that works with StockROM 4.3 on my Galaxy Note2. I would be appreciate if you could make apk for Roboto Regular as well. Thanks.



dacol87 said:


> *BEST FONTS FOR GALAXY S4 I9500/I9505 NO ROOT NEEDED (APK).*
> 
> 
> 1.- DOWNLOAD THE .RAR FILE ATTACHED IN THIS POST BELOW.
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## azidhaka (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry to bring up this old theme, but HelveticaNeue looks amazing on my 800x480 screen on the Galaxy S2+. 

Unfortunately it does not contain the Cyrillic symbols, despite being the largest file (or i have a misconfiguration somewhere). Franklin is closest to it and does cover Cyrillic. The Roboto family does that too, but is too narrow for my taste.

Thank you very much for the great selection, it does certainly bring new looks to my device.


----------



## K-alz (Jun 24, 2014)

Is there any regular Arial? Man I searched everywhere and all the ones I found aren't compatible.


----------



## *elmo* (Jul 27, 2014)

dacol87, is it possible to create font - sony sketch? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using XDA Premium 4 mobile app


----------



## tsatomas (Oct 5, 2014)

Installed on my s4 Rom echoe 4.4.2, working fine, glad to use Helvetica now. Thank you:laugh:


----------



## twarh (Mar 13, 2015)

dacol87 said:


> *BEST FONTS FOR GALAXY S4 I9500/I9505 NO ROOT NEEDED (APK).*
> 
> 
> 1.- DOWNLOAD THE .RAR FILE ATTACHED IN THIS POST BELOW.
> ...

Click to collapse



Many thanks for the Robot Condensed Fonts. APKs install perfectly, and can fonts can be used readily using the Font Switcher in TouchWiz Samsung Stock 4.4.2 [without root/non rooted].


----------



## reycovirt (Apr 14, 2015)

will this work on lollipop???


----------

